

Nerds Want Muscles Too; Workouts for Comic-Con Goers - petethomas
http://online.wsj.com/articles/nerds-want-muscles-too-workouts-for-comic-con-goers-1412032409

======
x0x0
I guess there's markets everywhere. That said, I lift fairly seriously, and
the article repeats something silly:

    
    
       Participants say geek-themed fitness programs are less intimidating than 
       big-box gyms, and more empathetic. Among the biggest reasons people don't 
       join a gym is a fear of feeling intimidated or out of place.
       
       Being judged by the toned-and-tanned gym crowd is a real concern for many 
       people, says Collin Anderson, a personal trainer who manages the "Cos-fit" 
       Facebook page with workouts for people who dress in superhero and other 
       costumes.
       
       "A lot of us may have some residual issues toward jocks," says Mr. Anderson, 
       who lives in Renton, Wash.
    

I've been going to gyms daily for more than a decade. If you're thinking of
starting a training program, know that most of your fellow gym goers will
ignore you. On the chance they aren't ignoring you, it's most likely because
they're waiting for equipment you're using, or you're being obnoxious (talking
on your phone, leaving puddles of sweat, not racking weights when you're
done.) Seriously. Most people are just there to get a workout and don't have
any time to bother others. Just go regularly, and in 6 months, you'll look
like you belong there too.

